# My new Landshark



## fiatjeepdriver (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got a new pro carbon Land Shark:













































A couple months ago I won a gift certificate for a custom frame and I got it a couple of days ago. I ended up going with carbon instead of steel though it was a hard decision (stainless really appealed to me). I mostly built it up with parts from my current stable but there are a couple of things I need to get. As for the paint I was really set on either bmw art car inspired or a martini racing inspired but after seeing a blue one where you could see the carbon weave I thought I'd do what but with green. John added his own touch on the green and I couldn't be happier. This is by far the best riding bike I have ever been on and I am already saving money to have John build me either a new cross bike or a new mtb.

Frame: land shark pro carbon
Fork: reynolds ouzo pro carbon
Headset: king
Shifters: 105
Crank: ultegra triple (ultregra sl triple is on the way)
Front D: ultegra
Rear D: ultegra (ultegra sl is on the way)
Brakes: ultegra sl
Cassette: ultegra
Wheelset: dt hugi laced to ceramic open pro's
Weight: 18.5lb


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Good proportions. Nice setup. I like your "subtle" Land Shark paint scheme. Sometimes his paint jobs are too much for me. This one shows his skills as a builder and a painter w/o screaming "Look at me."


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Gorgeous bike. I love the areas where the carbon weave is visible through the paint.


----------



## fiatjeepdriver (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks. John really out did himself on this frame. Originally I was going to have him paint something similar to one of these:





































But after looking at his website and seeing this frame I knew what I wanted


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Nice!*

I've been riding with some Landsharkers recently and his paintjobs are flawlessly done, for sure. He's creative with the paint. The three riders I have been around here in the desert SW this winter...they have no problem going uphill or down...very very quickly on the bikes.

I was told the Landshark Logo...first .I thought it was..."Shark and tire tread"....the logo is really representative of Shark and Bacon...how cool is that?

One of the sharks is Hot Pink metalic. One is 'stars and moon' translucent blue metalic..one has a nekkid lady on it...creative...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah very nice, great creative work on the paint job. You'll enjoy riding that.


----------



## ernestolube (Oct 16, 2009)

fiatjeepdriver said:


> Thanks. John really out did himself on this frame. Originally I was going to have him paint something similar to one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, that's my blue bike!


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

John builds some beautiful bikes, and they ride great. I owned one of the few mountain bikes he built. I sold it in 2006, with regrets now. I worked at a LBS in Medford when John moved to the area, and we sold a lot of his bikes. I assembled many of them and the test rides made me lust for one every time. But, $$$ were low back then, so I had to settle for Cannondales. 

Good to see a review on his carbon frame. If its anything like his steel frame, its a perfect riding bike. And, he is know as much for the paint as the frame material and ride quality. I have seen some wild paint combinations. A true artist.


----------



## monsterman (Oct 8, 2011)

That paint looks great.


----------



## some123 (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats


----------



## ariafonte (Jun 24, 2012)

You are not only the owner of a fabulous bike, but a work of art! John is so talented as a framebuilder and I have to say I haven't yet seen a frame of his that I thought was too over the top. But this is my mt bike, maybe over the top for some people??

I never knew about the bacon + shark on the logo! That is way cool.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

what type of steel does Landshark use these days? Is he still in Santa Barbara bikeshop?


----------

